# Low Temperature



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Is he acting ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd say yes. He seemed depressed yesterday but seems okay today, other than today he has slight diarreah and is lathering between his hind legs.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

The edema in the legs and tummy make sense to me if he is having heart issues. Eating hay raises the body temp so pound the hay to him and be sure to contact your vet. 94 quite low.

Oddly enough one good way to get rid of edema is to drink lots. Horses sometimes will consume more water in Winter if it is warm. So maybe try offering him lots of nice hay and clean, fresh warm water and keep trying your vet. The blood counts are worrisome...

Also wanted to ask...did your vet order a WBC differential. (my question mark button is not working, sorry!) I`d be curious to see those results.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

He has access to hay all the time, water is automatic and he has shelter. I've stalled him with a warmed fleece and stable turnout and put his winter blanket in the dryer to warm him up. But I want him turned out soon to prevent stocking up.

I'm still waiting for the vet to call back...i'm really interested in a WBC diff too. The vet and pathologist are thinking lymphoma, which is difficult to accurately diagnose I've been told. So we're taking his temperature over the week as the first step before going further then doing around round of bloods.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Lymphoma was one of my 1st thoughts, but I didn`t want to throw it out there and freak you out. Hope it`s not that but maybe a wierd virus that is wreaking havok on him. My mom came home from Cuba with a virus that had almost exactly the symptoms you are describing; edema, irregular heart tones, wackadoo WBC and RBC as well as elevated billirubin. She was very ill but is now just fine. I realize that I`m comparing apples and oranges here, but you just never know...


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fingers crossed it isn't lymphoma, but symptoms aren't great, I agree. I didn't want to put it out there in part to see if anyone would mention it. I put a fleece on him then his winter turnout and a rain sheet and after a couple hours in the stall and some grain and hay he warmed up to 37 C. Not sure if he'll maintain it though. I'll keep a close eye on him and wait to hear from the vet. I've turned him out into his paddock with shelter, just so he doesn't stock up so bad.


----------

